# Gauklerblume



## wmt (24. Mai 2007)

Meine __ Gauklerblumen _Mimulus Hybride 'Tigrinus Grandiflorus')_ hat iim vergangenen Jahr nach dem Pflanzen fürchterlich vor sich hingekümmert. Aber seit ein paar Tagen treibt sie wunderschöne Blüten.


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

guten morgen wmt (??:? )

die ist ja irre schön!  

sowas würde mir auch gefallen! sag mal, hat die nasse füße oder steht die komplett im trockenen teichrand?  

nur, dass ich schon mal ein schönes plätzchen aussuche, falls ich diese gattung mal finde


----------



## Bärbel (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo Katja,
die Gauklerblume wächst bei mir überall... (und wie!!) hat sich von selbst vom Wasserrand mit halbtrockenen Füßen den Weg INS Wasser gesucht und auch den Wasserfall erobert, der nur zeitweise im Betrieb ist.
Lieben Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo!

Die Gauklerblume wächst bei mir eigentlich wie "Unkraut". Am Wasser, im Wasser und auch in normalen Gartenbeeten, einfach unverwüstlich.
Ich hatte auch schon so eine schöne rot-gelbe, aber im Laufe der Zeit ist nur gelb übergeblieben, dafür in Massen!


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo Katja,

ich habe die normale gelbe direkt als Wasserpflanze irgendwann mal im Baumarkt mitgenommen. Sie sind ja nicht richtig winterhart, versamen sich aber ausreichend.
Im April habe ich beim Kohlrabipflanzenkauf im Blumenladen ebenfalls __ Gauklerblumen entdeckt (bei zwei Töpfen sogar vers. Farben in einem Topf -> "MEINS!" )
Ich habe gleich die Blumenerde abgewaschen, sie vorsichtig geteilt und in den Teich (Sumpf) gesetzt. Und da wachsen sie jetzt. Halbschatten scheint mehr zuzusagen als volle Sonne, aber es könnte auch andere Ursachen haben, dass die gefleckte nicht so richtig will (sie klemmt nur zwischen zwei Ufermatten).
Hier die Bilder dazu:


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

ooohhhhhh   die ist aber auch schön!!!

wieso ist diese gauklerblume bisher an mir vorbei gekommen???  


bin dann mal weg,



gauklerblume kaufen!


----------



## wmt (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Das mit den Gelben Blüten kann ich bestätigen, die gelbroten sind relativ klein, mittlerweile blühen auch einige höhere Pflanzen  (15 cm). Wahrscheinlich gehen die Hybrid-Eigenschaften mit den Generationen verloren . 

Diesen Winter hatten wir ja nur ganz leichten Frost in Hamburg, daher können einzelne Pflanzen ja tatsächlich überlebt haben.


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo,

wir haben auch gelb/rote im ca. 5cm tiefen Wasser.
Die vermehrt sich durch Samen, wobei ich die verblühten und getrockneten Samenstände einfach in die Erde neben die Altpflanze drücke.
Die Altpflanze geht im Winter bei Frost ein, aber es kommen immer neue aus dem Samen und blühen den ganzen Sommer.
Netter Gruß in die Runde
Michael


----------



## wmt (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Die Gauklerblume hat sich sehr schön ausgesamt und verbreitet sich gemässigt in der Feuchtzone. Die rein gelbe Form hat sich übrigens in etwas tieferes Wasser getraut (ca. 5 cm Wassertiefe).


----------



## Doris (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo Annett

Du weisst ja, was du machen musst, wenn die __ Gauklerblumen ausgeblüht sind, und sich versamen?
Samen sammeln ...   denn die habe ich auch noch nicht 

Kann ja schon mal nen mit Briefmarken frankierten Umschlag zum TT mitbringen...  damit du keine Unkosten hast


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

anähätt......??? 

ich will auch welche!!!


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Also wenn ich den Zeitpunkt nicht verpasse und mir selbst auch ein paar Samen übrig bleiben... bisher kaufte ich die Pflanzen jedes Jahr neu im Blumenladen.
Die hier oben gezeigten Fotos sind, wie der Beitrag selbst, nämlich von 2007. 

Dieses Jahr hab ich mir nur ein Töpfchen zugelegt. Das da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26665&d=1212077398

Die Preise schwanken so um einen Euro je Topf.... kann Frau (also ich) sich gerade so noch leisten. 

Was aus den alten Pflanzen geworden ist, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal schaun.....


----------



## Doris (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

Hallo Annett

 Tze, ich hab auf das Datum gar nicht geachtet.  

Bei uns säen sich die __ Gauklerblumen selber aus.  Und wenn ich sehe daß sie Samen gebildet haben nehme ich auch noch was ab und streu ihn dort hin wo noch keine Gauklerblumen wachsen.

Werde dir dann in dein "Paket" fürs TT auch noch einige Gauklerblumen mit reinlegen


----------



## ramona (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

hallo, ich habe auch 2 gelbe und 2rote __ gauklerblumen in meinem Teich. leider ist eine rote total vertrocknet. woran kann das liegen?
Ramona


----------



## ramona (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gauklerblume*

:? 


			
				ramona schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich habe auch 2 gelbe und 2rote __ gauklerblumen in meinem Teich. leider ist eine rote total vertrocknet. woran kann das liegen?
> Ramona


----------

